# Need an off-shore trip, will pay all costs



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

I promised my 7 year old son an off shore trip if he made the honor roll. Apparently, that hit him where it counts, because he made the mark. Unfortunately, I hadn't counted on fuel prices making a six-pax day charter a $1200 affair. As much as I'd like to use a pro captain and letBret see how the pros do it, times ain't what they used to be.

He wants to take his two best friends from cub scouts and their dads, for a total of six. Iwould like to avoid the walk-on thing as theyounger anglers can be "incompatible" with the tourist crowd. Anyone who has a suitable boat for such a trip, I'll be more than happy to supply gas and everything per the captain's direction. These boys are very well disciplined and you can count on them respecting the captain and his boat.

Doug Underhill

850-918-9020


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

1200 bucks for a private charter. that is cheap. good luck with your hunt. things are tough all over. slip fees, insurance, boat payment, FUEL, deckhand, tackle, repairs, bait, ice, and up-grades to the boat and permits. well with that said, most people only go a few times a year (charter folks) but the cost of that business cost ALL YEAR LONG! not to mention the crap we go through with the HURRICANES and regular storms. so i hope you can understand our standpoint. good luck, and if i can help give me a call.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Look brother I understand your frustration, I own my own boat and would love to take your group out fishing, but I just can't hold that many, best I could do is me + 3. For what you want to do the cost of bait, GAS, ice, ect ect take a walk on. Those kids would have a blast on a walk on boat at 7, 8 years old. when he gets to be about 14, 15 then take him out for the Marlin or Wahoo. I messed up a couple of months ago and took my 10 year old nephew out snapper fishing on my 17' cape horn, he got sick and just had a miserable time. Wish I would have just taken him on a big walk on boat for his first big water experience.


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

To Capt Byrd and anyone else who makes their livingon the water: please understand Imeant no disrespect to you guys and I am not insinuating that $1200 is a rip off.There is nothing I'd rather do than go out witha pro, andin years pastI wouldn't bat an eye on it. It's just not in the budget these days, that's all.

All three boys are experienced at off shore runs...I had to sell Liberty Call last November and that put an end to our trips off shore. I am considering the walkon experience, but I find that the more distance I keep between me and the tourists, the more I like them.


----------



## Purplefox (Jun 10, 2008)

What walk on charter do you get the best bang for you buck? Planning to be in P-cola 14-17 July.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

For a seven year old on a head boat.... Be aware that the big heavy gear that the headboats supply are FAR too much for a seven year old..... If you take your own light gear, it will stay tangled with the big rigs that they use.......

Going from Destin..... Why don't you call Scott Whitehurst....On the Bite..... I'm sure he could arrange something where the children had fun catching smaller fish on smaller gear...... then he will take you somewhere that you could catch dinner........

There was a boat called Nero which specialized in taking children fishing...... I know nothing about it and am not suggesting it.....

Good Luck


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

GO out on the Chulamar it is very in-expensive and your boys can catch fish. No marlin but fish for sure. Probobly a mix of snappers. It will still be fishing tho and with a head and cabin with a/c if they need it.Maybe go with a pro for a trip of a life time later when the economy starts picking back up.


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Doug, I might be able to help. I have a 25' world cat that will handle your crew. I am not a captain nor do I do this for a living, but I do enjoy taking people fishing on the weekends. If you would like to do some live bait bottom fishing out of Pensacola or Destin email me back. I have 25 years experience fishing the northern gulf. Trip expences will vary with the distance offshore you won't to go and the length of time of the trip. For example 500 will get you out to the snapper. I took a group from Atlanta out last friday and they had a blast. We had a limit of snapper and four grouper. We were back by 3:00 and they cooked them for dinner. Every one will need a fishing license and what the want to eat and drink, I will provide all the ice, bait, and tackle as well as cleaning the fish.

[email protected]


----------

